# [Filipino NR] Durben Virtucio - 3x3x3 average 11.32



## Durben (Jun 17, 2011)

[youtubehd]L_wd_qDNORY[/youtubehd]

I stopped cubing for more than a year. This is my first competition since 2009. Thanks for watching.


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Jun 17, 2011)

very very nice solves!!
congrats to your NR!


----------



## amostay2004 (Jun 17, 2011)

Yay I see myself


----------

